# my texel babies



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

my cute texel babies or as my wife calls them silver and gold sheep


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL they are silver and gold sheep! How adorable! Are they satin texels?


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

candycorn said:


> LOL they are silver and gold sheep! How adorable! Are they satin texels?


yes there satin texels


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Texel is a US term. Here it would be longhaired astrex I believe...


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

they are so shiny.. 0.o


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

omg they are so cute, wish i could have 1....or 2


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish I had sheep lol so cute


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Saw some of these today in a pet shop. They had them advertised as texels.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Probably been misinformed by their 'breeder' in order to charge more for them. A lot of pet breeders seem to be using the term at the moment.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

They looked very much like asterex, it's also a pet shop that specialises in reptile snakes etc so could well be excess stock from someone localish or even someone who breeds themselves at the shop. They had a fair price tag on them.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Over here it is understood that a texel mouse is a mouse that is both rex, and long haired.


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

They're adorable little sheep


----------

